# Blind Cat Mother Raises Her Kittens



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This had me in tears today. What an awesome mom! 
Cats are such wonderful animals. Thank you North Shore Animal League.

Cat Scratching Solutions


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Blind Cat Mother Raises Her Kittens

Sorry didnt check what I had pasted. Here is the correct url for story


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow that's amazing!!!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That made me cry, that they almost euthanized her. What a sweet video, and she is so sweet with her babies. I hope they find her a great home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great site! Sweet story, and I must have watched a dozen more stories/videos there, too!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is really sweet! She is so gentle with the babies.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You had to make me cry! If I only had lots of money.....


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Omg...the title got me........wahhHhhhH


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Goes to show, they're not DISabled... they're "DIFFabled". I would totally adopt her, if I lived anywhere near there!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Goes to show, they're not DISabled... they're "DIFFabled". I would totally adopt her, if I lived anywhere near there!


Well Said DD&C!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonderful story - fantastic site too! I bookmarked the page and started reading all the other articles they have as well


----------

